# NI Massive X anyone?



## gsilbers (Aug 15, 2018)

there are a few posts and hints at massive x coming soon.
Anyone have any guessing when it will come out?

I’m seeing some deep discounts on regular massive and Komplete which normally happens when it’s about to get an upgrade... from what I remember.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 15, 2018)

Moving strongly toward orch /epic /trlr and NI seems to be moving in vey different directions. Not new, but as happy K11U User, will now wait until K12U to see more where NI is headed. 
Real shame if they continue to push heavily on EDM /DJ, and not much else.
Yeah ….. Session Strings, SS Pro 2, Discovery Series ……. yada yada


----------



## JPQ (Aug 15, 2018)

makes me think what Massive X i hope is massive upgrade.(new filters (but i still want keep old ones) maybe real modelled filters,new wavetables,better fm and even maybe phase distortion etc).


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 16, 2018)

What would a new version of Massive bring? I can't imagine it would bring anything new to the table that other wavetable/FM synths can't achieve. Even when it was fresh I found myself wondering what all the fuss is about. If it has MPE capability then I might be interested.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 16, 2018)

There are still things other wavetable/FM synths don't do that Massive does with aplomb - really easy modulation system, with a really cool Performer modulator, feedback routing, two freely assignable inserts, pretty flexible routing between modules... Serum doesn't have two filters and doesn't do routing between them, nor does it have three wavetable oscillators with additional modulation osc, for example.

Massive is pretty well thought out, and yes, it still has lots of tricks up its sleeve. A new version of Massive would bring even more tricks for sure.


----------



## lastmessiah (Aug 16, 2018)

Fair enough, let's see what it can do


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 16, 2018)

Why would NI release 3 new packs for the old Massive if they are about to release Massive 10? 
It's like they're deliberately trying to "trick" people, because they know a "better" Massive is coming any day. 

The posts about Massive X I've seen came out a little while ago, as part of the publicity about the native access file and what it revealed about Komplete 12. Those mentionis also said that Kontakt 6 was coming and EvilDragon has pretty much put that idea to rest. Have you seen anything more recent? I'm not convinced Massive X is coming out soon. On the other hand, everything else about the libraries coming out before Komplete 12 has come true.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 16, 2018)

One of the Massive packs is just repackaged presets from a selection of the Maschine Expansions so it's only really two packs of new stuff. Looking forward to whatever Massive X is regardless


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 16, 2018)

I already have a beta version. It’s gonna blow your socks off!


----------



## Rap-sody (Aug 16, 2018)

Could be Massive X for Massive eXpansions.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 16, 2018)

Not really.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 17, 2019)

Here's a preview of the sound:





More here:

Massive X Lab 2: the Oscillator Section

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 17, 2019)

nice. 
im sure skrillex is drooling watching this.


----------



## topaz (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks like this may not run on my Mac Pro 5.1 due to no AVX cpu. :-(


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 11, 2019)

It *will *not run on any Westmere CPU, not _may_. It won't even install.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m starting to like the feature sets in NI Synths. They sound really good too so maybe it’s time I break down get Kontakt 6 and the NI package Komplete 18 or whatever year/model is out.
What power requirements I.E. CPU are needed, and I’m assuming these aren’t core locked synths.

Thanks


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It *will *not run on any Westmere CPU, not _may_. It won't even install.



Oh really? Damn. Wish I had known that before I upgraded komplete, massive x was part of my justification


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 20, 2019)

AVX requirement was stated early on, IIRC...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Maybe to some people, I certainly never saw the fine print. Excuse me for not reading every internet forum post before buying it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

This should be in bold letters on all of their Komplete 12 upgrade marketing which says in big bold letters buy Komplete 12 now and get a free update to massive X soon! How about putting it there alongside all the bullshit about a free upgrade that will not run on my 7 year old computer, which has even younger updated CPU in it


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 20, 2019)

I was just going to do Kontakt 6 for a Benjamin, but for 2 benjies I can get Komplete 12 and all sorts of other stuff.

I’ve got AVX, AVX2 and AVX 512, seems like I’ve got enough AVX stuff.

Time to break down and buy software again. This and HipHop Creator should bring me into this century nicely.

I’m sold on Massive X. All of the other stuff I already have the real thing or a better software version. But Kontakt 6 and Massive X for 2 Benjamin’s is a sore dick deal.
You can’t beat it.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 20, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It *will *not run on any Westmere CPU, not _may_. It won't even install.


Wait. What? I have a reflashed 2009 upgraded to 5,1 and 12 core Xeon. Am I out of luck?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 20, 2019)

yes you are out of luck. As am I.


----------



## sinkd (Jun 20, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> yes you are out of luck. As am I.


Balzac.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 22, 2019)

Seems like it’s cool to buy Komplete 12 and sell off parts of it in The for sale threads below.
Sell massive x down there, India, etc.
You might actually make money...


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 22, 2019)

It's strange, I definitely remember reading about the AVX requirement somewhere. But looking at the NI page for MassiveX, shows no mention of said requirement. Even the FAQ. For a product thats coming out this month, shouldn't it be at least mentioned somewhere prominently?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 22, 2019)

that would be a nice surprise if they dropped the requirement


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 23, 2019)

Won't happen, DSP in MX is very reliant on it it seems.


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 23, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> It's strange, I definitely remember reading about the AVX requirement somewhere. But looking at the NI page for MassiveX, shows no mention of said requirement. Even the FAQ. For a product thats coming out this month, shouldn't it be at least mentioned somewhere prominently?


https://www.native-instruments.com/.../komplete-12/specifications/?sscid=61k3_ii3ri


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 23, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> https://www.native-instruments.com/.../komplete-12/specifications/?sscid=61k3_ii3ri



I knew I saw it somewhere!
But why is it under Komplete 12, when people would be going to the MassiveX section of the website to learn about MassiveX? (That's a rhetorical question)


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 23, 2019)

sinkd said:


> Wait. What? I have a reflashed 2009 upgraded to 5,1 and 12 core Xeon. Am I out of luck?



Sinkd is sunk. :/ I have a Mac Pro 6.1 fully loaded I just bought a year ago, but it’s a Xeon, so no dice.

But between Serum, Diva, Repro, Omnisphere 2, Synthmaster, Chromophone, Ultra Analog, and a number of other synths with loads of 3rd party presets, I think I’m covered for a few decades Synth-wise. So thank you NI for making this an easy skip.


----------

